# Euro Joe Puppy Sleeve



## kevin chin (Jul 27, 2008)

can anyone recommend a supplier for the Euro Joe starter puppy half sleeve (arm and leg). cant seem to find the little starter leg sleeve anywhere. i believe the leg half sleeve has velcro release (no tabs) . thanks in advance


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Kevin,
Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.elitek9.com/Sleeves/Euro_Joe/index.htm

Looks like there are different thickness's...

Julie


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I want to find some too... but those aren't the type I am looking for either 
It's weird, on the website if you go through the menus it leads you to their leg sleeves, but when I googled it brought me to the eurojoe ones.. maybe they are on clearance and it's in a different place on the website. Too bad the images don't work..


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

just called them. They don't carry those anymore. The euro joe ones...
If you find a place that does, can you let me know too?

Thanks
Julie


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Tarheel had the puppy leg wrap thing, which they doin't list now, but they still have the puppy arm sleeve:
http://tarheelcanine.com/proshop_bites.cfm

Please post if you find someone selling the wrap.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

how about this one?

http://www.tarheelcanine.com/proshop_bites.cfm

Looks like leerburg carries their stuff too. On Euro Joe's website it only lists 3 places in the US that carry their equipment. As mentioned before one of them no longer does..

hope this helps,
Julie


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Chad Byerly said:


> Tarheel had the puppy leg wrap thing, which they doin't list now, but they still have the puppy arm sleeve:
> http://tarheelcanine.com/proshop_bites.cfm
> 
> Please post if you find someone selling the wrap.


Whoops! I didn't see your post  Thanks Chad!

Okay, I will if I find them...


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

You can order directly from Eurojoe. 
Nikky Speacks and write in English very well, I have ordered from them several times, the service is always been excellent.

Here is the link http://joefarm.be.dotnet15.hostbasket.com/website/english/

Send them the order via email

Max


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's some puppy leg sleeves...

http://www.mccoyk9.com/sleevesleg.html


----------



## Pascale Breton (Aug 22, 2008)

I order directly from them. As menioned above Nicky's english is great and so is Bertrands.

The number is: +32 51 780438
Email is : [email protected]

They have lots of nice stuff not on their site.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Chad Byerly said:


> Tarheel had the puppy leg wrap thing, which they doin't list now, but they still have the puppy arm sleeve:
> http://tarheelcanine.com/proshop_bites.cfm
> 
> Please post if you find someone selling the wrap.


I was wrong about them still carrying the Euro Joe. They have a big puppy arm sleeve of their own, like a leg sleeve almost. Wasn't what we thought we ordered, but they were very nice on the phone and I just need to send it back.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

You may also contact Gus from Kurt USA. He will not only make you a custom sleeve, arm or leg to size, but will also give you a requested hardness, built right here.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Terry Miller sells some really nice leg sleeves (jambierres) you can get her contact info from the USMRA website high mesa mondio club. I guarantee you will like them.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the links.
I ordered a leg sleeve from McCoy K9. It is made very well, and I will get use from it. But since I had/have no experience in this area I ordered the one with the rip cord. I thought that was the velcro style, but; no. I decided to keep it anyways and have used it a couple of times. I have two problems with it (due to my height and lack of experience)

1. I have to take my shoes on and off to re-thread the cord (takes me quite a bit of time - close to a minute)

2. It's pretty tall for me. Since I'm only 5'6" getting my dog to bite the shin is not that easy. He seems to be getter better though. If I only feed him that area he will bite lower.. his last bite was actually lower than the optimal biting area, so I think he is learning..

Does anyone know of where I can buy some leg sleeves that are intermediate hardness, double velcro, and shorter than 27"? :roll: I know, it's asking for a lot.

Thank you,
Julie


----------

